# CFO - CFOAM Limited



## System (5 July 2016)

CFOAM Limited is involved in the development and commercialisation of the CFOAM ® products and end use applications.

CFOAM ® is a registered trademark that describes a wide range of next generation carbon products. CFOAM ® carbon foam is designed to meet growing demand for ultra-high performance engineering materials in the military, industrial, aerospace, and commercial product markets.

It is anticipated that CFO will list on the ASX during August 2016.

http://www.cfoam.com


----------



## greggles (26 October 2016)

Boom! First day of listing and this one has jumped up more than 200% from its IPO price of $0.20. Currently at $0.615 and looking quite strong. Over nine million shares have changed hands so far.


----------



## JimBob (26 October 2016)

Had a very strong finish to close at its daily high of 70c on good volume.

Was always going to have a good opening with an EV of just $9million.  The existing sales and revenue alone justified much higher.  I think their main problem will be keeping up with demand rather than finding customers, their current potential sales pipeline is $100 million.

Will be keen to see where it goes over the next few days and where it settles.


----------



## greggles (14 June 2018)

CFOAM has gapped up today through resistance at 20c after announcing that it has received the first order from Touchstone Research Laboratory for the supply of CFOAM® Carbon Foam panels that will be used in the construction of an exhaust uptake system to be installed in a United States Navy Arleigh Burke Class (Aegis) Destroyer at the beginning of 2019. The company also said that the fit-out cost for each vessel would be approximately US$1 million.

At the end of the March quarter CFO had $947,000 left in the bank. In that quarter they reported an operating loss of $642,000 so that means in the absence of dramatically increased revenue there will probably need to be some kind of capital raising in the next six months. Revenue from the US Navy deal won't start coming through until next year.

So today's move north is a positive change of direction for CFOAM, but I think they're not quite out of the woods yet. They will need to generate significantly more revenue and get themselves into a cash flow positive position before we really see a sustained move north IMO.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 December 2020)

Noticed CFO going for a run this morning based off announcement.
With all the environmental concerns going forward, the bottom up turn trend on the  long term chart, in my opinion, is likely to continue and possibly gain traction. 
With contracts with the US government, there's some high profile exposure. 
Weekly chart from inception and 6 month chart, also weekly.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 December 2020)

Announcement today (non market sensitive apparently)

PROJECT AWARDED TO CFOAM BY THE U.S. DEPARTMENT  OF ENERGY
CFOAM Limited, CFOAM Corp (75% owned by CFOAM Limited, 25% owned by CONSOL Energy
Inc) and its operating entity CFOAM LLC, Triadelphia, West Virginia, (CFOAM) wish to provide the following update to the ASX release of 14 December 2020:

 The DOE has awarded the CFOAM proposal for “Continuous Processing of Carbon Foam Products Made from Coal at Amtmospheric Pressure” (or CFOAM Project) for a  total project value of US$2,421,802

 The CFOAM project is to commence on 1 January 2021

 This project will target applications capable of utilizing carbon foam at large scale, transforming coal to carbon products, with the potential for significant cost savings and consequently the ability to penetrate more competitive applications where volume and cost are paramount (e.g. building applications).

Holding.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 December 2020)

Now up 46%
Holding. 
Giddy up.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Announcement today (non market sensitive apparently)



now 35% up.. would love to see impact of a _Market Moving _Ann.!


(EDIT ... yup. a few more bips up)


----------



## frugal.rock (24 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> would love to see impact of a _Market Moving _Ann.!



Too right.
The story of CFOAM to me is one of great potential value.
Coal is bad to burn yeah?
An environmental no no, we've learnt. 
But there is a massive coal mining and exporting industry to consider and support.
The story sold me, although I do need to research more. 
Have only read basics thus far...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 December 2020)

and it's a $20mill MC minnow

(thx for bringing to our attention)


----------



## barney (24 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and it's a $20mill MC minnow   (thx for bringing to our attention)



)

Yep ditto DF ..... Well done yet again Rock.  I'm not on this one  (almost fully invested with available cash ) however you called a few crackers this year so hopefully you've done ok overall. Nice way to finish the season with CFO🥳  ....

Time I wrapped my Xmas presents🥴  (Now where did my wife hide the sticky tape!)


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2020)

CFO
Carboniferous (it eats carbon)
Flying  (share price)
Object   (matter you can hold)
5 day chart, nice trend forming.


----------



## barney (29 December 2020)

Going like a house on fire Rock!!  Noice 😜     

Big Volume again today    .051 looks short term Support.   Under that might need a bit more rotation to cycle higher.

Bottom line is the Market Cap is still small even after the current rise .... good picking Rockstar!


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2020)

barney said:


> Big Volume again today .051 looks short term Support. Under that might need a bit more rotation to cycle higher.



Thanks Barney. 
Fingers crossed eh?!
Volume was a record biggest again today beating Christmas Eve record. 
Wasn't quite expecting such a show today, the close was decently supported, better than last Thursday, so open tomorrow will be interesting....

Have watched a few stocks shoot up without me lately, however am still holding tight on this one.

A good day for the portfolios recovering some recent DD.
Cheers.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2021)

Back to CFO, this was one I decided to hold on a longer term, based on weekly to monthly chart.
Was hard to resist a 150% 1 week quickie profit, but there's only one reason I would give up a quickie profit like that.
 Insanity!?  lol. (I should have been out and back in again...)
No, really, am in it for the long haul as an investor, and that's the trade plan on this one.
Am happy with the settling after the retrace, with indications today that the retrace is done and it's hopefully  gathering support/ traction. Cheers.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2021)

So retrace wasn't quite done on last post. 
Maybe it is now?
Some nice movement now on lower volumes. Hopefully sustainable now.


----------



## finicky (19 January 2021)

Just met the offer and bought 100,000 @ .034
Weekly chart looks uber bullish 🌤 🤔

Of concern that they bought a 10% stake in a complementary business partner via a capital raising @ 1.5c
This being a company that IOP'd at 20c and finished the listing day at 70c?
Gulf of difference between a great product/technology (presumably) and the listed company that owns it using its stock for printing money. I did read however that the M.D put up his own money - $200,000 - towards a convertible note (ex 1.5c) for working capital. However we know that unscrupulous managements ultimately have nothing to fear from shareholder dilution - they can pull the lever of 'performance' shares and options to bulk up. We'll see about this one @frugal.rock @greggles 🙏

weekly


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2021)

Just noticed that carbon emissions chart has gone for a solid run up of late.
I wonder if any correlated benefit rubs off onto minnows like CFO?
Hmmmm?






A little too early to call it, however yesterday's bar *may* turn into something bigger today or near future.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

Hmm, remind me to add to my holding later today...
Still haven't worked out how carbon emissions trading will affect things. Might need an up to date carbon thread.

Emissions futures bumping £40


----------



## finicky (18 July 2021)

Chance of a rally here? Best volume in 5 months on Friday for a 20% rise. Just hoping it will bag so I can get out intact. That's the height of my ambition for this one now as I have not bothered to follow developments through the announcements and I could not have been more wrong in my bullish chart reading back in January.

Disc: Held

2 Yr Weekly


----------



## Swervin Mervin (20 September 2021)

Volumes up again, maybe ready for a run? Took some at 1.5c today


----------

